# Owners Time Available in Tortola 2015



## healeybj7 (Jul 23, 2014)

If anyone is looking to charter using owners time in the BVI's in 2015 I have one week available between Jan 1 to April 15th or 2 weeks from April 16 to Dec 14 on a brand new Beneteau 41.
Email if interested. healey bj 7 at hotmail dot com.


----------

